# A 34GTR on PH..



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Browsing as you do, came across this 34GTR on Pistonheads.. Really does stick out for me. From an aesthetic perspective, it looks superb. I would love some SE37s myself. They look so good!!










Link to the advert is here..

Jm-Imports : 500PS R34 GTR - Fresh Import


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Just a global auto car buddy


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

looks really nice... :bowdown1:

10.5x18 et15 :smokin:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Yep, this car looks awesome.. :thumbsup:


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

If only it was red :O


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

stunning. noticed they have a few really nice 34's advertised all with cracking wheels.


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Stunning wheels, on a stunning GTR. Global Autos car as Matty said, they have the best cars about hand picked by Matsumoto :bowdown1:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

yeah but every trader out there advertises their cars lol its bit of a crazy situation, esp on high tune ones, that youve never really seen or indeed own

nice car on the outside tho


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

I agree, but have dealt with Matsumoto personally and he is a top guy and is very fussy on what cars he takes into stock.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

steveyturbo said:


> I agree, but have dealt with Matsumoto personally and he is a top guy and is very fussy on what cars he takes into stock.


wasnt saying that, what i was saying is that no one apart from GA own these, i just find it odd with alot of importers advertising them

fair play tho:smokin:


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

Those wheels really do suit the car, Global auto always sells some nice car, especially GTRs.

Nothing wrong with JM there, at least it gives UK people a chance to get their hands on these nice cars.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

matty32 said:


> wasnt saying that, what i was saying is that no one apart from GA own these, i just find it odd with alot of importers advertising them
> 
> fair play tho:smokin:


whats odd about that ? we have used GA for years they sell us stock and let us supply their cars to other countries...

GA sell some of the best Skylines around,.

it makes perfect sense to offer these cars to the public.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Checked the GA site and they do have a very impressive selection of BNR34s. And this BB example is one of my favourites!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

That is gorgeous, shame it couldn't stay that low if it came to the UK


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

They had an M Spec Nur a while ago...I really really liked it, only thing I thought about parting with my car for some time.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I want those SE37s!!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

They look very busy to me.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

A classic wheel. I can't figure out why Volk would have discontinued them..


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Jm-Imports said:


> whats odd about that ? we have used GA for years they sell us stock and let us supply their cars to other countries...
> 
> GA sell some of the best Skylines around,.
> 
> it makes perfect sense to offer these cars to the public.


Yes it makes sense for the trader and GlobalAuto . . .

The thing is that you get two kinds of traders:
1) Pros, who sell GA cars and tell the customer what GA wants for that stock on their webpage, in terms of japanese sales price. Like this the customer can know what he pays the trader in extras. (for not doing anything at all on the sales aspect of the car itself, as it is a GA stock).
2) Black sheeps, who just tell the customers that their cars are some kind of obscure japanese partner stock, (as most customers can't verify GA japanese webpage based sales prices) and make fat margins on the sale (export fees apart), while not doing anything other then calling up GA in first place.

GA doesn't care, happy to sell such cars in a rezession in japan anyway, . . . but they would be surprised to see how much their cars sell in other countries, traders cashing in bigger margins then GA them selves . . . without working anything valuable.

Poor customers.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

gtrlux said:


> Yes it makes sense for the trader and GlobalAuto . . .
> 
> The thing is that you get two kinds of traders:
> 1) Pros, who sell GA cars and tell the customer what GA wants for that stock on their webpage, in terms of japanese sales price. Like this the customer can know what he pays the trader in extras. (for not doing anything at all on the sales aspect of the car itself, as it is a GA stock).
> ...



We would certainly like to feel as trade in category 1. 

We have sold many global cars and personally been to globals met matsumoto and stayed there also for a few days.

So we know them well and are happy for us to do this.

There is also no free lunch aswell.


Some customers don't want the hassle and one to use someone like ourselfs to deal with everything for them.

after all that's what we do.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

JM i wasnt having a go, or a dig

what i was getting at is same as Lux, amazes me that there are many a "Importer" on piston heads advertising Globals cars, which they dont own or have the link with them

sad for the customer really



They do nice cars tho


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

There is only me advertising globals cars on pistonheads.

Am not sure why its sad for a custromer.

Most customers are not aware what is on offer from globals .

So this is a benift to them gives them more choice


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Jm-Imports said:


> There is only me advertising globals cars on pistonheads.
> 
> Am not sure why its sad for a custromer.
> 
> ...


its sad, because, many dont have the back up you or many like us have

and second, they have no intention of supplying the car or know the details of it, other than their "bablefish" translation of the car 

many are just advertised by a one man band type outfit


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I know Matsumotosan as well, lives not to far from me.

Jm, nobody is talking about you, don't worry. I much more refer to japan based none japanese traders, like on tradecarview who advertize GA cars there . . . you find the same car tree times with tree different prices.

Any JDM performance car export-import from japan is a very specialized business with no established business ethics or rules anyway, so what is a business standard for one, is not the same for another . . .

anyway, someone fancy a decent R32? . . . will even give a helmet away with it . . .


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Like JM we have a strong relationship with Global and must have been on the phone to Tsukasa about 4 times a day helping us source cars, I personally remember him saying us at HJA and JM were the biggest importers of there stock in Europe.

When I spoke to Tsukasa @ Global he encouraged us (and Im sure Jurgen aswell) to advertise their stock in Europe to boost their sales, also remember him saying he was more comfortable selling to us as we have a proper connection with the big tuners in U.K to check the cars over once they arrive.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Hja-Ozz said:


> Like JM we have a strong relationship with Global and must have been on the phone to Tsukasa about 4 times a day helping us source cars, I personally remember him saying us at HJA and JM were the biggest importers of there stock in Europe.
> 
> When I spoke to Tsukasa @ Global he encouraged us (and Im sure Jurgen aswell) to advertise their stock in Europe to boost their sales, also remember him saying he was more comfortable selling to us as we have a proper connection with the big tuners in U.K to check the cars over once they arrive.


thats it mate and also bewteen me and you we have avoided advertising the same car twice in PH to avoid confusion, but on our websites we can do that as we always state that these cars are in JAPAN..

we have to try and boost sales , its tought times for everyone in this poor economy.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

gtrlux said:


> I know Matsumotosan as well, lives not to far from me.
> 
> Jm, nobody is talking about you, don't worry. I much more refer to japan based none japanese traders, like on tradecarview who advertize GA cars there . . . you find the same car tree times with tree different prices.
> 
> ...


Tradecarview are a nightmare mate, as you know sometimes japanese dealers want their fees on top ie 100,000 or 200,000 commission fees which then makes the cars value cost more in japan..

as they can be advertised at 69 and they really mean 89 lol


----------

